# Local store has p99 9mm QA for $595...good deal?



## jason0007 (Nov 21, 2006)

ship....looking for the AS..but not available..they do have the QA..
u said u prefer the AS.......what should i do?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Honestly - it kinda depends on your area. I've seen QA models down to $515 new at Houston gun shows. But, prices can be regional.

If it were me, I'd wait. QA models are very easy to find. I'd wait.

A/S prices are all over the map. I paid $565 for my last fullsize A/S. But, anything below $600 would be good for an A/S. No way I'd pay that much for a QA.

Just my 2 cents...


----------



## jason0007 (Nov 21, 2006)

yeah..$595 + tax+ background check + shipping..

well over $600 ...just geting itchy fingers but i think i can wait for the gun show in a few weeks.....it is a little high and i don't want to regret it if i buy now and see one at the gun show for cheaper.

also..the guy asked me if i was looking for the s&w version...what the heck??
does it make any difference????????

thanks


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

jason0007 said:


> yeah..$595 + tax+ background check + shipping..
> 
> well over $600 ...just geting itchy fingers but i think i can wait for the gun show in a few weeks.....it is a little high and i don't want to regret it if i buy now and see one at the gun show for cheaper.
> 
> ...


See my response I made just now here: http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=5545

(about the S&W version)


----------

